# Salary conversion (UK to Australia)?



## DispelTheMyth (Nov 14, 2016)

Say one is earning £52,000 per year (annual salary, bonus, Car etc) in the UK what would be the equivalent salary in Australia (Melbourne)? 

I would use the exchange rate but that's not really relevant as it fluctuates whilst standard of living does not.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

DispelTheMyth said:


> Say one is earning £52,000 per year (annual salary, bonus, Car etc) in the UK what would be the equivalent salary in Australia (Melbourne)?
> 
> I would use the exchange rate but that's not really relevant as it fluctuates whilst standard of living does not.


It would very much depend where in the UK you lived...? 

One option is to look here: https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...untry2=Australia&city1=London&city2=Melbourne

Assuming London, the A$88,000 earned in the UK at current exchange rates might equate to a adjusted cost of living value in Melbourne of $70,000. Elsewhere in the UK it might be quite different due to the different cost of living. Melbourne is cheaper than London, but more expensive than Manchester, just for one example. 

However, these numbers are rubbery at best, and of course don't add any allowance for the value of your happiness, perceived quality of life, weather, etc. Nor do they add any allowance for the possibility that as a new resident you might expect to start at a lower salary level, or include any adjustments for individual businesses salaries, which can vary wildly.


----------

